# Flavor Spam | Fake Anti-Vaping Comments Flood FDA



## Daniel (8/7/18)

Wow , just wow is all I can say.

Link to Post : https://www.regulatorwatch.com/brent_stafford/flavor-spam-fake-anti-vaping-comments-flood-fda/

In a bitter battle to destroy vaping, bad actors have spammed over 255,000 fake ‘anti-vaping’ comments into the system overseeing the public consultation process for FDA’s proposed rulemaking on the Regulation of Flavors in Tobacco Products. Regulations that could include: restrictions on flavors or an outright flavor ban.

FDA sources tell RegWatch; the spammed entry of over a quarter-million fake comments is “extraordinary” and “unprecedented”. It nearly brought down federal servers and so bogged-down the internal network it’s become next-to-impossible to process any submissions at all. It’s a massive assault on the credibility of the public consultation process.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------

